# What would you like me to bring you back?



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

As some know, I am Cuban.
As such, I am allowed to travel to Cuba once every three years, legally.
I am headed to Cuba in two weeks.
Just got my OK from Homeland Security.
Can't possibly accomodate all but will try to help out as many as possible.
What would you like me to bring you back?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Castro's liver!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

a cuban samich press.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey... he misspelled sammich ! So tell me do you get to bring some things back legally since your trip is legally sanctioned??


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Monte #2's??


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bring back what the Cubans smoke over there.

Get some Cuban Peso Cigars.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> Hey... he misspelled sammich ! So tell me do you get to bring some things back legally since your trip is legally sanctioned??


Yup.
Anything I want as long as it is "for personal consumption".

This doesn't come around everyday, that is for sure.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Ooo the possibilities are endless! Bring back whatever it is you love the most!:ss :tu 

Have a good vacation!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I want my favorite Cuban to come back in one piece. That is all. See you in July, C.


Wait, I want pictures!!! Remember to take the camera that works...


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

I feel like I've been marked......code word is "cedar box"


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Blueface said:


> What would you like me to bring you back?


How about a synopsis of how good/bad things on the island really are, and what most Cubans think the future will bring?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get a picture with Fidel as well. 

You may wanna see if he will sign a few boxes for you while you are there. You got some glass tops dont you. They would be a real collectors item.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Bring back great memories of a wonderful vacation at your homeland!! Take lots of pictures and enjoy the rum!! Stay safe and come back in one piece!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

some cuban hotties.........


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Well how bout instead of bringing something back... you just take me with  lol


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> some cuban hotties.........


I would prefer one aged 21 to 35 years 

Lots of pics and stories.

Enjoy your trip. Wish we could go with you.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Don't forget to take your Casper suit...*


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I hope you enjoy visiting your homeland...Bring back some good stories so we can live vicariously through you. Other than that have fun and anjoy some nice Mojitos. 

T


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very envious of your trip! Hope you enjoy it. Would be curious to what the locals consider a great smoke.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Carlos, take some pictures and come back safe. I know you will score some great smokes!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Right Carlos, how about a picture of you and Fidel playing liar's dice and smoking some esplendidos?  April Fool to you too!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

_This guy..._


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r 
I am bad.
I am real, real bad.
Spot in hell for me for sure.

Thanks for all the well wishes but it is April 1st today.
Wish I could really bring you all back a box.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ResIpsa said:


> some cuban hotties.........


I second that! April fools or not!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

whiteboard said:


> _This guy..._


good one, but on the reals bring back some Boli Gold Medals...


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r
> I am bad.
> I am real, real bad.
> Spot in hell for me for sure.
> ...


you devil! lol I wasn't even thinking 'bout that when I responded. What a dirty dirty trick!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> I am bad.
> I am real, real bad.
> Spot in hell for me for sure.
> ...


Damn Carlos! I was going to say get me one that is 5 feet 5, long black hair and a bottom like Vida.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r
> I am bad.
> I am real, real bad.
> Spot in hell for me for sure.
> ...


Hey Carlos,

How about bring back a pair so you can quit hiding boxes from the wifey!:hn

OH YEAH....that's gonna leave a mark!:bn

ATL


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Bring back a ton of tobacco and a torcedor.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> ... come back in one piece.





CigarGal said:


> ... come back safe.


these two are right on it ... have a safe trip (and enjoy yourself)


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Bring back good memories and yourself in good health!
Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Even Steven said:


> Bring back good memories and yourself in good health!
> Have fun on your trip!


This joke just keeps going and going:hn:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Bring me back a box of the glass-top Cohibas I'm always hearing about!! :r 

Have a fun and safe trip!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mayor said:


> This joke just keeps going and going:hn:r


:r :r :r

Just got an email from the Devil showing me my personal spot he has for me in hell.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Blueface said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Just got an email from the Devil showing me my personal spot he has for me in hell.


:r :r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Just got an email from the Devil showing me my personal spot he has for me in hell.


What room are you in? You might be near some of the rest of us. :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

After thinking about this overnight, I have decided on one of those vintage model cars over there. Not rust or body damage please. No "potato" smells either.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

just bring back some pics of the cuban ladies :tu
enjoy the trip!!


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's the list:

lots of pics
great stories
best way to make mojitos 

Here's the list not to bring back:

that guy in the pic on this threadu
an std:bn 
ellian gonzoles (he caused enough trouble):c 
a us passport with a North Korea stamp on it:gn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

My wish is for a pic of you and Fidel smoking one of Da Klugs cremosas.....

Just kidding, have a great trip and bring home great memories!!!!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd like a chainsaw.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Fidel's and Raul's heads.  

A bit of sand/dirt/spent cartridge from Playa Giron, in memory of Brigada 2506.

Oh, and a couple ISOMs of your choice!:ss 

Realistically, and me being a trolley nut, something from the old Matanzas-Havana interurban line that was owned by Hershey in, ahem, better times. (PM me for info.)


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought April fools day was over


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

n3uka said:


> I thought April fools day was over


:r 
Not for next year maybe?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Not for next year maybe?


This is like the Christmas lights deal and SDmate's neighbor...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Carlos- I'd be grateful for a 5er of estupidos or possibly the legendary comemierdas... Thanks man U stand up as always.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Carlos, where is my car?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

ya how was the trip? Did you really get to meet Raul castro? awesome !


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey Carlos,
> 
> How about bring back a pair so you can quit hiding boxes from the wifey!:hn
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth! 
Get yourself a pink guayabera while you are at it!


----------

